
Alphabet Unleashes New Humanoid Robot - hcrisp
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2016/02/24/alphabet-unleashes-new-humanoid-robot/
======
vardump
Let me guess, the new robot is called Cylon and is created by Greystone
Industries?

[http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Graystone_Industries](http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Graystone_Industries)

More seriously, a pretty amazing product. It doesn't seem to be far from being
actually useful for limited manual labor.

Video embedded in the article:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVlhMGQgDkY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVlhMGQgDkY)

